# Shark Mesh Bracelet Recommendation



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I had had a search here, but didn't find anything that current (?) - I have a Steeldive 50 Atmos (Squale diver "homage") incoming & would like to get it on a nice brushed shark mesh (one of the options Squale offer on theirs) - Watch Gecko have a few options, including the much lauded H Link one (?) - Has anyone purchased a brushed stainless steel shark mesh that they would recommend (?) - I've looked in the usual places (Ebay / Amazon /Etsy etc) but there are hundreds of meshes on there! - Cheers ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

If its not a highly expensive watch and you don't mind waiting for it.. less than a tenner..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001579399305.html

Easy swap springbars, looks OK, decent quality. Worth a gamble.

I got 4 of these to add to OEM watches I got made for a Christmas laugh stocking fillers and the straps turned out better quality than the watches.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks SV - I've had a few "no shows" from Ali E so that'll be a pass for me, but may help someone else who reads the thread ...


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I have a Geckota one in black which is excellent quality, Didn't cost that much either. Proper milled clasp as well.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Roxyben said:


> I have a Geckota one in black which is excellent quality, Didn't cost that much either. Proper milled clasp as well.


 Thanks, is that the one with the H Links? - What watch(s) do you wear it on btw? :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I also have the 'Watch Gecko' H link shark mesh, but in polished SS. Superbly comfortable and very well made. The beauty of these, as you probably know, is the fact that they can be shortened if required by removing an H link (which is obviously reversible) rather than cut rows of mesh out with a Dremel which is a one way trip. There are also several micro adjustments on the clasp.



















I wear mine on an Apeks diver where the design of the lugs hides the end of the links.




























I feel they look a little untidy if not covered up, but that's just my personal opinion, so don't be put off by it.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

It does have geckota signed on the inside of the clasp but it's in black and you can't see it very good. Similar to Rogers I think, if not the same!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I also have the 'Watch Gecko' H link shark mesh, but in polished SS. Superbly comfortable and very well made. The beauty of these, as you probably know, is the fact that they can be shortened if required by removing an H link (which is obviously reversible) rather than cut rows of mesh out with a Dremel which is a one way trip. There are also several micro adjustments on the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Roger that is most helpful - My Steeldive (when it arrives?) will be more like the blue diver in your pics (which I think looks fab!) - It has a blasted finish to the case, so a brushed mesh is my preferred choice as blasted doesn't seem to be a mesh option anywhere? - That said, the black one of @Roxyben does look tempting as I could also wear it on my Houtman Pilbara diver? - Quite a pickle I've landed myself in!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

They also do the H link in what they call 'Satin', which is what I would think is the same as 'brushed'. Might be worth dropping them an email to check.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Roxyben said:


> It does have geckota signed on the inside of the clasp but it's in black and you can't see it very good. Similar to Rogers I think, if not the same!


 Thanks for that! - The black version looks fab too! - I expect it looks fantastic on any watch with a black case, but have you tried it on any with a stainless steel case? - If yes a pic would be very helpful?
I have a Houtman Pilbara diver, with white dial, which looks great on any black strap, so expect it would killer on your black mesh, but not sure how it would work with a black dial diver like the Steeldive I am buying?

Cheers ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Here it is on the stainless Samurai.



Here it is on a black Turtle.



The fat Seiko springbars don't go through the mesh though. Regular ones are fine though.



Hope this helps a little.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Roxyben said:


> Here it is on the stainless Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks yes very helpful to see those pics :clap: - I reckon the Pilbara will look awesome on that black mesh, but not so sure about the Steeldive - Decisions, decisions! :laughing2dw:

EDIT: IP Black is Out of Stock :bash:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roxyben said:


> Here it is on a black Turtle.


 Now you need to find some black springbars mate........... :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Davey P said:


> Now you need to find some black springbars mate........... :whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


 Yes that's the first thing I noticed when I got this bracelet. It does stick out a little!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Roxyben said:


> Yes that's the first thing I noticed when I got this bracelet. It does stick out a little!


 I'm sure you could buy a set of black ones, or maybe just paint a silver pair? - I asked about the IP Black Mesh @ Watch Gecko & it's been discontinued, that sort of made my mind up! - If you need / want anything from them, their Ebay Shop has 10% off on certain items (including the satin silver h-link mesh!)


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

So, I got the satin (brushed) mesh from Watch Gecko - Quite fiddly to remove a couple of the H links, but as mentioned above, the bracelet is well made & looks the business imvho
I was a bit cheesed off that the black version has now been discontinued, so I picked up a cheap black mesh to try on my Houtman (mono-chrome) Pilibara - Again imvho it looks fantastic!


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

German Thick 316L Stainless Premium Mesh Watch Strap (watchgecko.com)

No one thinks this is worth the £275 notes then ?

I'm after a nice mesh for my Seamaster 300. Next one down I like is only £38

Merriott Quick-Release Milanese Mesh Stainless Steel Watch Strap (watchgecko.com)

A big difference in price :huh:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

pcn1 said:


> German Thick 316L Stainless Premium Mesh Watch Strap (watchgecko.com)
> 
> No one thinks this is worth the £275 notes then ?
> 
> ...


 That £275 one :sign_wtf: - As above, their shark mesh one with H links is a nice piece of kit - Depending on your wrist size, you could end up with most of the links removed? - It also has a good quality milled clasp - Not seen one on a Seamaster, but works nicely on my Steeldive & the Apeks above from @Roger the Dodger


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

PaulBoy said:


> That £275 one :sign_wtf: - As above, their shark mesh one with H links is a nice piece of kit - Depending on your wrist size, you could end up with most of the links removed? - It also has a good quality milled clasp - Not seen one on a Seamaster, but works nicely on my Steeldive & the Apeks above from @Roger the Dodger


 I wouldn't pay that for a whole shark !


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I tried the Shark mesh H-Link on my Pilbara today & it looks fantastic imvho - Mind you, being mono-chrome, every strap or bracelet I have ever tried on this watch looks spot on ...
Took the pics this morning for the WRUW thread & the light was dreadful, so apologies for that & to any "gorilla-phobes" ...


----------

